# DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen



## PCGH_Carsten (31. März 2014)

*DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen?

Drauf gekommen bin ich auf die Aussage im Red-Thread über Steam, Origin und Co, dass Steam ja sooo praktisch wäre, weil man mitten in der Nacht einfach schnell ein Spiel kaufen kann. Kaufen ja, spielen unter Umständen aber erst später.

Ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach: 
Maximale Leitungsgeschwindigkeit pro Sekunde × 3600 (das wäre dann pro Stunde)
Gesamtgröße eures vollen Steam-Ordners (zzgl. der gerade nicht auf der Platte befindlichen Spiele) und dividieren. 

Ich rechne es mal aus, sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin!
Eckdaten 12x Spiele (die meisten aus Sales und Bundles), 700 kiByte realer Maximum-Download wenn nix anderes läuft.

Bitte in Stunden angeben!


----------



## beren2707 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Also nur mit den aktuell installierten Spielen in Steam wären es momentan ca. 86,6 Stunden Downloadzeit bei 1,7 MB/s. 
Bei Origin ca. 17 Stunden.
Für die Rechnung mit den nichtinstallierten Spielen müsste ich erstmal jedes dieser Spiele einzeln abklappern, das dauert bei ~110 Spielen im Account.


----------



## jamie (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Jetzt mal grob überschlagen so um die 750 Stunden...

Edit: Irgendwas ist hier krumm, hab mich wohl verrechnet. Der Downloadrechner sagt nämlich was von 13.000 Stunden. :grübel:


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Ich glaube da kann ich gleich im ersten post einen Rekord aufstellen. Ich kann mit sagenhaften 90 kb/sec laden und der Steamordner fast zur Zeit 843 GB. Dabei ist gar nicht alles geladen. Mein Origin und Battlenet kann man da glaube ich vernachlässigen. 

Also wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe ~113 Tage. 


Edit:
War doch nicht der erste post. Dauerte wohl zu lange zum rechnen...


----------



## Java_Jim (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Ok, wenn ich mal nicht in Frage stelle, dass man manche Spiele davon als Disc hat oder bei Steam Backups seiner Spiele anlegen kann, kommt bei mir folgendes raus:

123 GB = 125952 MB
125952 MB / 1,2 MB/s = 104960s = 29 Stunden 9 Minuten


----------



## XT1024 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bitte in Stunden angeben!


 Darf ich (2 Mbit) das auch in Wochen angeben? 

Die Liste ist mir etwas zu groß um das herauszufinden. xyz Spiele, davon viele mit unter oder wenigen hundert MB. 

Ist die Geschichte aber etwas konstruiert? Oder wer läd _alle_ Spiele gleichzeitig(?) herunter? Dafür müsstes es schon einen _guten_ Grund geben.
Ab 50 Mbit würde ich aber auch keine Sicherung mehr auf einer HDD anlegen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Konstruiert? Jein.
Ich habe neulich (um die Jahreswende) mein System komplett plattgemacht, inklusive Entfernung von Dual-Boot, kein Partitioninerung der SSD, Umstieg auf die neue Plattform, Umstieg auf Win 8.1 usw. usf. Bei all dem Hin- und Her habe ich wirklich vergessen, mir meinen Steam-Ordner zu backuppen (bei den Savegames vergesse ich sowas komischerweise nicht). Und ich war erschrocken, wie lange es dauerte, bis die Bibliothek zumindest wieder mit den aktuell gezockten Titeln gefüllt war.


----------



## Lexx (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Ab 50 Mbit würde ich aber auch keine Sicherung mehr auf einer HDD anlegen.


Ist der Drossel-Weltuntergang in .de nun abgesagt?


----------



## shadie (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

durfte ich schon öfters machen wegen Plattencrash oder Wechsel auf SSD.

Dauert bei 16K Leitung ca. 4 volle Tage, juhu das nenne ich mal Fortschritt.


----------



## MaxRink (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Gesamter benötigter Speicher liegt bei ca 3TB. Das letzte mal hab ichs über Nacht laufen lassen und am Morgen wars fertig. Leitungen sind aktuell ein Telekom VDSL Anschluss sowie eine Geschäftskunden Leitung der KBW mit 300mbit


----------



## GoldenMic (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Ich hab VDSL 25k und die 25k liegen bei mir immer voll an.
Wenn ich irgendwas spielen möchte habe ich es in der Regel in 30-90 Minuten. Je nach Größe eben.


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



33 Stunden bei 1.500Gb...


----------



## XT1024 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*



Lexx schrieb:


> Ist der Drossel-Weltuntergang in .de nun abgesagt?


Keine Ahnung. Sollen sie doch auf 6 Mbit droseln.  Dann wäre ich noch immer 3x so schnell wie jetzt.


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2014)

Einige Tage  habe aber meine gängigen gesichert auf externer HDD


----------



## benTi1985 (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Kein Bock die Größe aller Games (300+ in Steam, Origin, UPlay und Battle.Net zusammen) rauszufinden. Aber ich hab eben auch nicht alle Gleichzeitig aufm Rechner.

Edit: Grob Überschlagen 5-6 Tage


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kann ich gleich im ersten post einen Rekord aufstellen. Ich kann mit sagenhaften 90 kb/sec laden und der Steamordner fast zur Zeit 843 GB. Dabei ist gar nicht alles geladen. Mein Origin und Battlenet kann man da glaube ich vernachlässigen.
> 
> Also wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe ~113 Tage.



Mit ~90kb/s würde ich komplett auf Digitals verzichten, und ausschließlich auf Retails setzen.
Selbst mit meiner 360kb/s Leitung damals hab ich nur hier und da mal Spiele runtergeladen. Jetzt mit ~600kb/s siehts schon besser aus, aber bei den neuen >30GB Games ist mir das auch schon fast zu blöd.


----------



## hendrosch (31. März 2014)

Zum Glück hab ich im Moment beinahe alle Spiele installiert.
Ohne die Spiele von Steam Family (friend) sharing mit einzubeziehen.
Dauert es also, mit Leitung 1 (3000kbit/s) 539h und Leitung 2 (2000kbit/s) 809h.
Da aber die erste nicht wirklich stabile Datenraten liefert bzw. überhaupt nicht ganz stabil ist und die zweite die 2000 auch nur selten erreicht eher noch länger.
Origin sind nochmal 66h.

Bei dem aktuellen Strompreis sind das also etwa 20€ Stromkosten (bei nur dafür laufenden PC, aber sonst macht surfen eh keinen Spaß mehr; naja geht eigentlich) aber ne externe Platte lohnt da schon, wenn man die Zeit noch mit rein nimmt.


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Mit ~90kb/s würde ich komplett auf Digitals verzichten, und ausschließlich auf Retails setzen.
> Selbst mit meiner 360kb/s Leitung damals hab ich nur hier und da mal Spiele runtergeladen. Jetzt mit ~600kb/s siehts schon besser aus, aber bei den neuen >30GB Games ist mir das auch schon fast zu blöd.


 
Bei neuen oder sehr grossen Spielen setze ich auch oft auf Retailversionen. Ansonsten läuft die Kiste im Bios auf Energie sparen getrimmt immer mal wieder über Nacht. Gelöscht wird natürlich auch nichts.


----------



## VikingGe (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

19 Stunden für das, was installiert ist (410 GB). Was nicht installiert ist, setzt vielleicht nochmal 2h drauf, so viel ist das nicht.
Ach ja, und dieser riesige EE-Patch von Witcher 2  Wäre wohl nochmal gut ne Stunde.
Wobei die Rechnung nebenbei auch hinkt - bei Titanfall lädt man zum Beispiel _deutlich_ weniger herunter als das, was nachher auf der Platte landet.

Und ja, ich finde das - schnelle Internet-Verbindung vorausgesetzt - schon praktisch. Nur das DRM ist nicht so praktisch - wenn man dann gerade mal kein Internet hat und man (das bereits heruntergeladene Spiel) nicht spielen kann...


----------



## Polyethylen (31. März 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Für meine komplette Spielepartition abzüglich einiger, weniger Disk-Spiele brauche ich bei 16k gut 55 Stunden (man, ich möchte Glasfaser ) bei 400 GB, wobei Steam doch bestimmt komprimiert herunterlädt, und der Kram auf der Platte dekomprimiert wird, oder?


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. April 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

57,6GB wärens insgesamt, allerdings könnte ich rein theoretisch 12,6GB abrechnen weil ich diese eigentlich von einer Disc habe (R.U.S.E. und King Arthur), niemals je runtergeladen habe und sie nur wegen Steamzwang im Account stehen. Da meine (gut, die meines Vaters, meine Glasfaser wird noch verlegt ^^) Leitung unter Idealbedingungen ziemlich genau 1MB/s zu leisten vermag, kommen 12,5 bis 16 Stunden dabei raus, je nach Rechenweise

Und ich könnte gar nochmals 4,8 GB abrechnen, wenn echt nur die Spiele gefragt sind. Der Film Free to Play, den es vor kurzem gratis herunterzuladen gab, ist da ja auch noch mit eingerechnet. 

Edit:

Origin und Uplay habe ich zwar nicht, aber noch Impulse (damals noch Stardock, heute Gamestop), Desura, Gamersgate und GOG als Downloadplattformen, auf denen ich auch wenigstens mal was gekauft habe (Valve hat bisher noch keinen Cent von mir bekommen ^^). Impulse ist mit etwa 68GB vertreten, 7,3 GB auf Desura Gamersgate mit knapp 23 GB und GOG mit 49GB (grob geschätzt da nicht alles in einem Ordner. Ja, bei den vieren da kann man noch individuell die Zielordner aussuchen, und DRM gibts dort eh nicht )

Alles zusammen käme ich dann auf etwa 57 Stunden


----------



## violinista7000 (1. April 2014)

*AW: DRM-Fußfessel: Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um all eure Spiele bei Steam & Co. neu herunterzuladen*

Tja... Laut Steam habe ich 478 Spiele, bei eine maximal 4 Mb Leitung sind das Monate, trotzdem bevorzuge ich immer noch Steam.


----------

